# Photos from more bike rides



## Ameriscot (Jun 13, 2015)

We rode our bikes for 4 days and these are the last two days.  Thursday was 52 miles, Friday was 36.  Brought my 'real' camera this time and took a lot of photos.  I'll post a link to my Flickr album after they've all been uploaded. 

This cycle route map shows some of the roads we were on.  Tarbert to Kilberry to Ardrishaig to Crinan to Kilmartin.

http://www.sustrans.org.uk/ncn/map/route/route-78


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 13, 2015)

Me on top of a 5,000 year old burial cairn in Kilmartin



Another ride on the Crinan Canal path


----------



## AprilT (Jun 13, 2015)

Nice, very nice.  You know, I love where I live, but, I know I could be just as happy living in such a place, I'm very flexible when it comes to such things and such peace, serenity and great beauty would make up for all the excitement of this area any day.  I was watching HGTV and the shows about people moving to areas like Montana with all that land and having just such thoughts.  But, alas the cold would be a deterrent in such a case, plus I'd need to rope a cowboy to stay with me.  LOL!  Well that last part isn't such a bad thought.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 13, 2015)

LOL, aye, a cowboy to keep you warm!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 13, 2015)

A link to my photo albums if anyone wants to see more:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/anniedanny/collections/72157654454486392/


----------



## AprilT (Jun 13, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> LOL, aye, a cowboy to keep you warm!!



Indeed, I'm thinking about looking into match.com as I type.  Bwahahahaha!  I have to run now, getting ready for a movie outing, but, I'll get back to this, I have to come up with a headline for my hunt.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 13, 2015)

Just lovely, Ameriscot!!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks RR!

April, I found my hubby on a dating site.  Go for it!!


----------



## Cookie (Jun 13, 2015)

Very pretty countryside and pictures... Thanks.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2015)

Your photos are absolutely beautiful Ameriscot, you are living the good life there!  Besides the lovely scenery, and great pics of you and your hubby, I also loved the sheep photos...thanks for sharing!  :coolpics:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks ladies! I love my adopted country!


----------



## Raven (Jun 13, 2015)

Ameriscot, I enjoyed seeing your lovely pictures.
It's like a wonderful geography lesson.

:thankyou:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 13, 2015)

Cheers, Raven!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 13, 2015)

Annie see my desktop background??


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 13, 2015)

Wonderful, Jim!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 13, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Wonderful, Jim!



I alternate between other of your and Holly's pics.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I alternate between other of your and Holly's pics.



Very cool.  I've got backgrounds on my computer that change them for me out of the folder of pics I designated.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 13, 2015)

Backgrounds or Screen savers?  I don't know how to do backgrounds.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Backgrounds or Screen savers?  I don't know how to do backgrounds.



Backgrounds.  Yours is a background or wallpaper.  Screensavers are the ones that come on when the computer is idle and they move around.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 13, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Backgrounds.  Yours is a background or wallpaper.  Screensavers are the ones that come on when the computer is idle and they move around.



I know what they are Annie but how do you get backgrounds to use an album?  I can do it with screensavers but not backgrounds that I know of.


NEVER MIND I just found it.  Cool I never looked at revolving it before....


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 13, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I know what they are Annie but how do you get backgrounds to use an album?  I can do it with screensavers but not backgrounds that I know of.
> 
> 
> NEVER MIND I just found it.  Cool I never looked at revolving it before....



I discovered it by accident when looking for a new wallpaper.  I have mine change every 10 minutes.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2015)

Beautiful,  a lot like some of our canal routes too...but not so serene... now if you'd only get some hot weather I'd move back in a heartbeat!! :sunglass:


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 17, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Beautiful,  a lot like some of our canal routes too...but not so serene... now if you'd only get some hot weather I'd move back in a heartbeat!! :sunglass:



It's a gorgeous country but the weather..meh.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 17, 2015)

I didn't know Yuccas grew in Scotland.  BEAUTIFUL country.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 17, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I didn't know Yuccas grew in Scotland.  BEAUTIFUL country.



They aren't native but do thrive here. Yes it's a very beautiful country!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks AS.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks Annie.  You ride as much as some modern day cowboys.


----------



## Glinda (Jun 17, 2015)

Beautiful!  Thanks for posting, Annie!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks, folks!


----------

